# Ka24De timing overhaul ??



## two40 (Nov 28, 2004)

I dont have the Sr20det yet, so i'll stick with the ka24de for a while in my 240Sx 91. 

But i need to do the timing chain on the KA because of gasket wear and oil leak. 

Any recomendations, tips, etc?


----------



## Inspector12 (Aug 30, 2004)

two40 said:


> I dont have the Sr20det yet, so i'll stick with the ka24de for a while in my 240Sx 91.
> 
> But i need to do the timing chain on the KA because of gasket wear and oil leak.
> 
> Any recomendations, tips, etc?


The early KA's had a problem with leaking timing chain covers. Since the oil pump is in the timing chain cover the leak occurs where the pressurized oil from the pump enters the block. If I recall correctly, Nissan sealed this with an O ring. This was replaced on later engines with a metal seal. This solved the oil leak problem in the newer engines and is easily retrofitted to the earlier ones. As far as I know it is only available from Nissan. I don't remember seeing it in any aftermarket gasket set and I don't believe it is referenced in any of the service manuals except possibly the Nissan factory service manual. Use a good quality silicone sealant where required such as Permatex Ultra Grey. 

If you are replacing timing components be sure to replace everything: chain, tensioner, guide rails, gears and any other parts that might wear. 

This a pretty ambitious project for a DIYer so take your time and ask questions if you need to. And keep a service manual nearby.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

well i guess you are in for a fun one. i think it is close to 20 book hours for a timing chain and guide replacement.


----------

